# Cooking burgers on a skillet?



## iKevin (Dec 30, 2009)

So, our family recent purchased a cast iron skillet, and I'm loving it so far. I was just wondering how cooking burgers on it would be. Would it be better to just stick to a frying pan, or would it be better to use the skillet? Thanks in advance.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 30, 2009)

To cut down on stove spatter we do our 6 oz burgers in a flaming hot uncovered CI dutch oven for about 3-4 minutes on each side.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 30, 2009)

We love cooking steaks and burgers on our skillet. All we do is put it on the heat and let it get smokin hot then before adding the meat sprinkle with kosher salt add your meat let it alone til it releases. Then enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## msmofet (Dec 30, 2009)

kadesma said:


> We love cooking steaks and burgers on our skillet. All we do is put it on the heat and let it get smokin hot then before adding the meat sprinkle with kosher salt add your meat let it alone til it releases. Then enjoy,
> kadesma


yup what she said!!


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 30, 2009)

If you're cooking 'on it' I guess it's a griddle or grill.  Most common meaning of skillet is a frying pan; but I guess English is a living, ever changing, language.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 30, 2009)

I use a splatter screen on my cast iron skillet... and I love the use of it for hamburgers! I even use a small 6" one that holds just a single patty. The cast iron seems to give them a better crust to the meat than an ordinary skillet.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 30, 2009)

Selkie said:


> I use a splatter screen on my cast iron skillet... and I love the use of it for hamburgers! I even use a small 6" one that holds just a single patty. The cast iron seems to give them a better crust to the meat than an ordinary skillet.


 yup i agree nice crust and i also have a tiny single burger CI and a splatter screen.


----------



## GB (Dec 30, 2009)

I am not a fan of doing my burgers on the stove top as I would rather just walk outside and go to the grill even if that means shoveling a path. If I were to cook it inside though then I would absolutely grab my CI skillet.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 30, 2009)

I did burgers in my CI skillet last night because it was just too darn cold to  walk across the deck to the grill.

SO and I discussed the two cooking methods and decided we didn't care whether the burgers were done in a skillet or on the grill.


----------



## jet (Dec 30, 2009)

Go for it,  your CI work fine.


----------



## danpeikes (Dec 30, 2009)

I cook my burgers in my cast iron skillet.  I finish my wife's burger in the oven as she likes it well done and leaving it in the skillet would burn the out side before the inside is done enough for her.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 30, 2009)

Whenever I use CI for burgers I'm always tempted to slice up some onion in the pan ~~~ 9 times out of 10 I yield to temptation!!!


----------



## wanna be (Dec 30, 2009)

*Why not?*

Iron skillets or frying pans are the only way to go when you dont feel like cleaning the bbq on a cold day.They are also the only way to go any day for any frying needs.Take good care of them and they will last a life time.I have one of my grandmothers skillets and it is as non stick as you could get.I dont however know what all of the crusty stuff on the outside of the pan is.Oh well it still works.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jan 8, 2010)

Cast iron is fantastic for burgers.


----------



## Claire (Jan 11, 2010)

Most of the time I do burgers in a skillet.  We both like them on the rare side, and although they taste better on the grill, by the time we've got the coal started, etc, it only takes a couple of minutes to cook them and it seems like a waste of time.  So on the stove.  Do not have cast iron, but my trusty skillets work just fine.  And yes, at times I go ahead and saute onions or mushrooms (or both), why not?


----------



## Claire (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh, I've been lusting after an electric griddle.  I just hate to buy one more piece of kitchen equipment and want to think I'll use it enough to justify the price.  If I do buy one, that's one application (also panini, Cuban sandwiches, small steaks & chops).


----------



## msmofet (Jan 11, 2010)

i do burgers in CI and no stick skillets and get a beautiful crust in either. 

the CI heats to temp and cooks faster. this was fried in the non stick pan


----------



## sear (Jan 11, 2010)

i've found it better to cover the pan when cooking burgers .... 
at least until the first flip.

in the past if had a nice looking outside with the inside raw ... and cooked for 10 mintues too


----------



## jet (Jan 11, 2010)

sear said:


> i've found it better to cover the pan when cooking burgers ....
> at least until the first flip.
> 
> in the past if had a nice looking outside with the inside raw ... and cooked for 10 mintues too



Wow, those must be some thick burgers.  I cook mine 2 minutes per side, and that's for well done.


----------



## Reduction13 (Jan 11, 2010)

I would be more apt to cook my burgers medium if I ground my own hamburg, because I simply don't trust the commercial meat. If the company doesn't clean their grinder well, real well, then you run the risk of E. Coli.

But I love my CI. I don't care for it when I saute vegetables, because I'm one of those people who like to get fancy and flip the veggies by flicking the wrist, and the CI is too darn heavy. LOL.


----------



## CookinKhy (Jan 12, 2010)

I've been afraid to cook burgers on the stove, because we live in an apartment building with an uber-sensitive Fire Alarm system and I don't want to be the one to send people running down the stairs in our 25 floor building for nothing. :p

I've been using a roasting pan and the oven lately. It's probably not as tasty as it could be, but at least there's been no blaring alarms.


----------



## carol219 (Jan 14, 2010)

Cast Iron skillets are the best, great for burgers and steaks. Sprinkle a little salt on the bottom of the pan before adding the burgers, this will help a bit with splatters.
Cook on.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jan 14, 2010)

I've been a good boy and have stuck to my diet for 4 months now. This thread is killin me. I am a burgerfile. I love everything about burgers. I even get hungry watching crabby patties on Spongebob.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> ...I even get hungry watching crabby patties on Spongebob.



THAT'S your problem, Spongebob!  

Switch to the Travel Channel and watch them eating termite poop or cockroach intestines or some other, equally appetizing, stuff that people in other countries hunt and we exterminate.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 14, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> THAT'S your problem, Spongebob!
> 
> Switch to the Travel Channel and watch them eating termite poop or cockroach intestines or some other, equally appetizing, stuff that people in other countries hunt and we exterminate.


 EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## carol219 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh Bigdaddy, go to the store and get some good ground sirloin, spray your pan with vegetable spray and make a 3-4 ounce patty and enjoy. Good diet food, lean protein. Have a veggie with.


----------



## Tom421 (Jan 15, 2010)

Where is George Foreman when you need Him????????


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh I'm eating well. The whole house has changed the way we prepare food. Lots of veggies and whole grains. All in moderation as well, BUT, nothing beats a good burger. 

We treat ourselves occationally. I think that soon I will be pushing for a burger feast.


----------



## trooper (Jan 16, 2010)

iKevin said:


> So, our family recent purchased a cast iron skillet, and I'm loving it so far. I was just wondering how cooking burgers on it would be. Would it be better to just stick to a frying pan, or would it be better to use the skillet? Thanks in advance.



Cast Iron - For Sure!! 

The only thing I DON'T use cast iron for is acids, like tomato sauces and citrus ... Yummy... burgers... I have to make some tomorrow just because I read your post! I can smell them now


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 16, 2010)

Finally made ours on Friday after looking at these pics!  Yummmmm......


----------



## msmofet (Jan 16, 2010)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Finally made ours on Friday after looking at these pics! Yummmmm......


did my pics lead to burger nirvana? LOL


----------



## SugarMama (Jan 16, 2010)

I LOVE my ci pans. We used to do burgers in them all the time 
I LOVE them for corn bread


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 16, 2010)

I lost my CI skillets in a divorce settlement years ago. There wasn't a custody battle in the courts but he did hide them and I was never able to find them. It worked out okay, because I kept his beloved furniture dolly that was worth a lot more 

I still haven't bought a new one for some strange reason.  But at culinary school I fell in love with french steel and my DH (the good and forever one ) bought me a set of two.  I use them in the same way and you just have to be careful because they are thinner than CI but I love the burnt on flavours that come from burgers, bacon, etc.

I am still a fan of cast iron and will probably some day end up with it again.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 16, 2010)

msmofet said:


> did my pics lead to burger nirvana? LOL


Yes...They...Did!  And I thank you for it.   I hope one day to make _and post_ something that will entice you too!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 16, 2010)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yes...They...Did! And I thank you for it. I hope one day to make _and post_ something that will entice you too!


 i am sure you will!! glad you had a nice meal.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 16, 2010)

Not just any cast iron.  I use Lodge.

Last night I made some killer carne asada tacos (from some left over steaks) on my killer Lodge cast iron 15" pizza pan.  Heating up the tortillas sharing the same grill while the meat is cooking picks up lots of flavor from the fatty grease.  
According to family members my killer tacos cooked on my killer CI pan tastes so much better than tacos from our local taco trucks which are very good to begin with and are considered some of the best tacos in L.A.  
Damn, I'm good.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 16, 2010)

wow cool


----------



## roadfix (Jan 16, 2010)

Those were my grandson's exact words.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jan 17, 2010)

MMMmmmmm tacos.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, we're talking serious tacos.  
My taco:  double tortilla, carne asada, onions, cilantro, salsa pico.
These are not your typical American tacos. 
Also must have beer.

I think I need a larger teppan.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 17, 2010)

roadfix said:


> Not just any cast iron.  I use Lodge.



Lodge is America's *only* cast iron cookware manufacturer. Griswold and Wagner closed years ago. Non-Lodge products are U.S. imports.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, Lodge CI rocks!

In fact, I'm ordering another Lodge CI from Amazon....this time their 20" reversible griddle since I was looking for a larger teppan.  Yes it's heavy.
This way I can serve more people quickly without having to wait for the tortillas to heat up and suck up the flavorful juices which makes my tacos one of the best in the West.

I will report back again.


----------

